# Why do fish have nostrils?



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

... Yes I know its a weird question... but I really wanna know.

Do they smell with them?


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

its for meditative breathing... in through the nose, out through the mouth... Thats gotta be it.

Seriously though... I have no idea. I never thought about it.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, I believe that's what nostrils are for  
Bettas in particular have a very keen sense of smell ... or so I've heard.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

so they know when I haven't showered in a while?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Fish need to smell too!  Bettas also yawn, isnt that soo cute!?


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Larsa said:


> Fish need to smell too!  Bettas also yawn, isnt that soo cute!?


Was that what Isaiah did yesterday? I'm not sure how to explain without sounding strange, but he stretched his mouth out at me. If that was a little yawn then it was adorible. :shock:


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

yes betta yawn all the time


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

OMG Amaya did something sooooooooo adorable I make a sqeaky noise. After I fed her lots of bloodworms, she opened her mouth like she yawned and a bubble came out. Fish burp?! :3 When it floated to the top she popped it XD.


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Larsa said:


> OMG Amaya did something sooooooooo adorable I make a sqeaky noise. After I fed her lots of bloodworms, she opened her mouth like she yawned and a bubble came out. Fish burp?! :3 When it floated to the top she popped it XD.


I would've let out a squeal and a giggle. When Isaiah yawns at me I turn off his lamp for him so he can go to sleep easier. :-D


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Do Bettas have tounges?
Sometimes when mine gets excited he sticks out his toung.
I'm pretty sure he smells things. He's not very excited about dried shrimp. He swims away and pouts.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Their lateral line is their "ears" if that helps at all.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

yes bettas have tongues  I saw my bettas tongue, its like a very very pale pink or off-white. They like certain tastes so of course they have tongues! Hard to taste or eat without one. I think they can hear too o.0


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Larsa said:


> yes bettas have tongues  I saw my bettas tongue, its like a very very pale pink or off-white. They like certain tastes so of course they have tongues! Hard to taste or eat without one. I think they can hear too o.0


My whole fish is that color! LOL 
That was why I had to ask because I couldn't see the difference


----------

